# El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado



## Culozilla (12 Abr 2022)

*El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*








El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado


El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no iniciaría una relación con un desempleado, tal y como se desprende de una encuesta realizada por...




www.20minutos.es






Las mujeres se muestran mucho más reacias que los hombres.
No se sentirían a gusto si uno “mantuviese” al otro.
Para un 68% de los hombres no sería ningún problema.


Antes de poneros en plan misógino, hay que entender algo básico: las encuestas son extremadamente manipulables. Puedes hacer una encuesta con 10 mujeres de la redacción y 8 decirte que no saldrían con un desempleado, porque todas las que trabajan contigo son unas zorras superficiales. Lo cual no es una muestra real aplicable a la entera población de mujeres españolas.

Sin embargo, el porcentaje es exagerado, especialmente si es cierto que, según las fuentes, se ha cogido una muestra de 2.500 mujeres de más de 18 años. Y me llama mucho la atención en esta época de feminismos y empoderamientos en la que las mujeres no necesitan de un hombre en sus vidas, o al menos eso se está vendiendo constantemente.

¿Creéis que se trata de algo cultural?¿Algo biológico?

Tal vez el matiz más importante es cuando el artículo explica que:

_La agencia ha lanzado la pregunta: imagina que conoces a una persona muy afín a ti, con la que podrías iniciar una relación estable e incluso formar una familia. Si llevase muchos meses o incluso años en paro o tuviese dificultades habituales para encontrar o mantener el trabajo, ¿te plantearías el no iniciar la relación?._

¿Es entonces lógico el resultado? Porque estamos hablando de un perfil de hombre con problemas para mantener un trabajo, luego irresponsable y sin ningún interés en enderezar su vida.


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

Novedad novedosa

Las mujeres se enamoran de la posición.


----------



## Lian (12 Abr 2022)

Hilo cíclico


----------



## KUTRONIO (12 Abr 2022)

Yo tampoco me enrollaría con una parada


----------



## OvEr0n (12 Abr 2022)

En su logica claro que es aceptable ese resultado. Ademas falta aclarar que el otro 20% restante miente. Tambien es interesante añadir la derivada que da igual que la mantuvieras durante 30 años. Si te vas al paro tras ese periodo de parasitacion, tranquilo que su amor se acaba.


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Abr 2022)

Es logico. Imagina que preguntasen cuantos saldrian con una mujer que no puede tener sexo.
Para ellas no es solo el tema economico es el de estatus social. Yo llevo años desempleado y muchas cuando se lo digo de entrada dejan de hablarme en redes sociales y webs de contactos
De hecho lo puse claramente en mi perfil: (Vagabundo desempleado, no es broma)


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## MAESE PELMA (12 Abr 2022)

y qué clase de loco quiere salir con una vieja de +30?


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (12 Abr 2022)

Ese 68% de hombres que sí estarían con una parasita financiera merecen todo lo que les pase.

Esto refleja que la gran mayoría de hombres de EXpaña no sirven ni para tomar por culo.

Y esa variable no quita a que las charos eXpañolas sean todas unas putas que han vivido entre algodones desde la época Neardental


----------



## Shudra (12 Abr 2022)

Hilo mítico en meri que por desgracia fue borrado.
Las justificaciones de las foreras me abrieron los ojos. Algunas diciendo que si no les pagan la hipoteca ni follan.
Blasterismo puro.


----------



## InigoMontoya (12 Abr 2022)

El del bar de mi calle en cuanto tuvo que chapar el bar por lo del covid la mujer le metio el divorcio. Laa mujeres son lo mas interesado que hay sobre la faz de la tierra.


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Hilo mítico en meri que por desgracia fue borrado.
> Las justificaciones de las foreras me abrieron los ojos. Algunas diciendo que si no les pagan la hipoteca ni follan.
> Blasterismo puro.



Hace ya años que el blasterismo ha sido sido sometido a un proceso de refutación. Siendo autenticado el fenómeno.

Ni guaperas, ni pollas en vinagre. Blasterismo en vena.


----------



## Javiser (12 Abr 2022)

El 80% de los hombres españoles entre 26 y 35 años tampoco saldrían con una mujer española, así que estamos en paz


----------



## Seren (12 Abr 2022)

Booooooooom novedad


----------



## Shudra (12 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Hace ya años que el blasterismo ha sido sido sometido a un proceso de refutación. Siendo autenticado el fenómeno.
> 
> Ni guaperas, ni pollas en vinagre. Blasterismo en vena.



En aquél hilo se dijeron cosas monsturosas.
-Una muy famosilla por su escote decía que no se casaría si el maromo no tenía una carrera. Y eso como mínimo.
-Otra famosa por ser lesbiana con melones enormes dándoles la razón, y eso que era LESBIANA.
El murciano evangelista subnormal pagafantas tirando caña diciendo que él tenía casa propia, moto y no sé qué más esperando que alguna lagarta del hilo le prestara atención.
Fue terrorífico. El clasismo en España es culpa total de las mujeres.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (12 Abr 2022)

Perdedores quejándose de que las mujeres los rechazan por su bajo estatus laboral.

Que las mujeres los prefieren con buen trabajo es tan novedoso como que nosotros las preferimos buenorras.


No hay que hacer un sesudo estudio ni emplear estadísticas para llegar a esa conclusión.


----------



## Tonald Drump (12 Abr 2022)

Quién sale con tías de esas edades que aún no tengan pareja merece todo lo malo que le pase.


----------



## Abrojo (12 Abr 2022)

Los únicos "issues" que puede tener un hombre son esos precisamente, la incapacidad de mantener un empleo o una profesión, que denota que ahí hay algo que falla en el coco. Descartando una situación temporal, ya no es solo mala suerte (no estamos hablando de parados a edades maduras y el mercado de trabajo español mierder), es que fallaron en su momento los cimientos y los bastidores = Loserismo

Son banderas rojas como para nosotros son la miríada de trastornos o complejos que poseen. Algunos hacen la vista gorda o no se dan cuenta hasta que es demasiado tarde


----------



## Culozilla (12 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Los únicos "issues" que puede tener un hombre son esos precisamente, la incapacidad de mantener un empleo o una profesión, que denota que ahí hay algo que falla en el coco. Descartando una situación temporal, ya no es solo mala suerte (no estamos hablando de parados a edades maduras y el mercado de trabajo español mierder), es que fallaron en su momento los cimientos y los bastidores = Loserismo
> 
> Son banderas rojas como para nosotros son la miríada de trastornos o complejos que poseen. Algunos hacen la vista gorda o no se dan cuenta hasta que es demasiado tarde



Yo creo que das en el blanco. No ser capaz de encontrar un trabajo en años es una red flag muy importante. Da igual que seas hombre o mujer.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Abr 2022)

Ellas son implacables con la posición.

Ellos son implacables con la fealdad. El 80% no saldría con una fea o vieja.

Todo en orden.


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Abr 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Los únicos "issues" que puede tener un hombre son esos precisamente, la incapacidad de mantener un empleo o una profesión, que denota que ahí hay algo que falla en el coco. Descartando una situación temporal, ya no es solo mala suerte (no estamos hablando de parados a edades maduras y el mercado de trabajo español mierder), es que fallaron en su momento los cimientos y los bastidores = Loserismo
> 
> Son banderas rojas como para nosotros son la miríada de trastornos o complejos que poseen. Algunos hacen la vista gorda o no se dan cuenta hasta que es demasiado tarde



Los unicos problemas no son esos. La mayoria de hombres trabajan y muchos siguen teniendo problemas para encontrar pareja.
Otros tantos no trabajan y no tiene que ver con la mala suerte sino lo contrario. Poder permitirse no trabajar es ser afortunado


----------



## CuervoDrogado (12 Abr 2022)

13.05.2009


----------



## lascanteras723 (12 Abr 2022)

Una cosa es lo que dicen y luego lo que hacen. Es de primero de mujer.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (12 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es logico. Imagina que preguntasen cuantos saldrian con una mujer que no puede tener sexo.
> Para ellas no es solo el tema economico es el de estatus social. Yo llevo años desempleado y muchas cuando se lo digo de entrada dejan de hablarme en redes sociales y webs de contactos
> De hecho lo puse claramente en mi perfil: (Vagabundo desempleado, no es broma)



Por curiosidad, poniendo eso en tu perfil te ha hablado alguna?


----------



## Ranjito (12 Abr 2022)

En el tema de la edad no es hay mucha diferencia, te puede rechazar una de 20 como una de 60 si no tienes trabajo.
A mí una quería que me deshiciera de mi gato. ¿Por ella solo le dije si entrara ahora no lo cogería, pero mi gato tenía 10 años ni loco me desharía de algo mío me he criado, con ello le estuve a punto de decirle y tú dejarías a tu hijo por mí? En esto hay casos un exnovio de mi madre lo hizo con una mujer, le dijo deja tu hija por mí y ella lo dio en adopción y después el dejo a esa mujer por mi madre... eso si cuando mi madre se enteró de esa historia ella le dejo después conoció a mi padre. Ahora he caído otra, una chica quería venirse a mi casa, pero ese día tenía a mis padres en casa, la tía me pedía los echara para que ella pudiera venir estar conmigo, le dije que no y se me enfado. xd como anécdota el exmarido del... Salió del armario, era su novio de la infancia y tuvieron un hijo y salió del armario en la mili. La mujer o hombres somos unos interesados por estatus o porque tengas donde caerte muerto, etc.


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Abr 2022)

Jajaa pues yo si.
Una cosa es desempleado y otro vago.
Salen con moros y africanos y los mantienen y con un desempleado español no?.
Es más una ex amiga se atrevió a criticar a mi pareja que si no tenía piso que si no tenía trabajo y la mandé a tomar por culo.
Yo llevo muchos años y ella sola.
Eso sí le puse a mi pareja 2 condiciones no mantenerme excepto si teníamos hijos pero luego trabajaría.
Separación financiera cuentas separadas.
Y aceptar hobbies es decir si el se quiere ir a jugar al fútbol y yo filosofía zen y no nos apatece estar juntos lo haríamos separado.


----------



## Buscape (12 Abr 2022)

La cosa es que el tema ha trascendido géneros, y cada vez conozco a mas tios que no están por la labor de mantener a ninguna.

Con el poco dinero que hay como para regalarlo por ir follando.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2022)

Y si cobras una paga por loco, el 90% por lo menos.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2022)

Al menos le da para ir de putas.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2022)

Tenia un conocido que cobraba una modesta paga y solia irse a la discoteca Nueva Olimpia de Vigo a las sesiones de los domingos para tratar de ligar con divorciadas, y cuando le preguntaban a que se dedicaba siempre les decia que era cartero.

Entonces al preguntarle yo por que les mentia, su respuesta era de una logica aplastante: _"home, ti tamen tes cada cousa, non quereras que lles diga que levo vinte anos enfermo dos nervios"._


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (12 Abr 2022)

Entre gallegos anda el juego.


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Abr 2022)

Con esa paguita en algunos paises te tratarian bien sin inventar ninguna historia


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (12 Abr 2022)

Me la suda no soy desempleado (de momento)


----------



## RRMartinez (12 Abr 2022)

No te quepa duda.
El piso te ha caído del cielo y con eso tienes la mitad hecho, comer y vivir no es tan caro.

Seguramente gano más que tú, pero tú tienes infinitamente más tiempo libre, y eso no vuelve.


----------



## keler (12 Abr 2022)

Joder yo solo follo tias que estén buenas y tengan un buen trabajo, y piso en propiedad. Claro tengo 41 años y me he dado tantas hostias al respecto, que no tiene ningún mérito el haber llegado a la conclusión que lo mejor es pedir lo que yo ofrezco.


----------



## auricooro (12 Abr 2022)

Mis dieses.


----------



## SolyCalma (12 Abr 2022)

Es bueno que la gente sea sincera, peor es que esa persona diga que le da igual y luego al poco la deje por eso, o acusar de aprovechar, de vaga, tenerla de esclava y desprecios en insultos, etc.

Es que decir abiertamente que no trabajas en nada y quedarte tan pancho es una red flag bastante grande, que menos que tengas algun que otro proyecto de tal o estar montando lo que sea o hacer x de vez en cuando. Será por cosas que hacer en el mundo y en ese caso lo que tienes que decir es que estas en esto o lo otro, pero vamos que estas encuentas no son nada nuevo de siempre se ha dicho que si un hombre no tiene ni oficio ni beneficio no vale un duro.


----------



## calzonazos (12 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hace 13 años el articulo, rabiosa actualidad


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Abr 2022)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> Por curiosidad, poniendo eso en tu perfil te ha hablado alguna?



Omiti el dato que estoy en pais tercermundista. Por lo que aun desempleado sigo siendo un buen partido por mi nacionalidad para determinadas mujeres. Las que me quito de encima con eso son las mas exigentes o hipergamicas


----------



## XRL (12 Abr 2022)

yo tampoco saldría con ellas tuviera o no dinero,paso de problemas con nadie

porno y pvtes manda y si me apuras solo porno


----------



## Esflinter (12 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Novedad novedosa
> 
> Las mujeres se enamoran de la posición.



Meeeeek error.
Yo no saldría con una choni analfabeta desempleada. Tu si porque estas desesperado por perder la virginidad


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Abr 2022)

Normal, la hembra se va siempre con el macho mas fuerte.
En el mundo humano, Fuerza = $$$


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Meeeeek error.
> Yo no saldría con una choni analfabeta desempleada. Tu si porque estas desesperado por perder la virginidad



Que tu qué vas a salir con chorti, rojo SUBNORMAL ajjajajajja


----------



## Esflinter (12 Abr 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Que tu qué vas a salir con chorti, rojo SUBNORMAL ajjajajajja



Soy padre y podría ser el tuyo, puta rata de barriada lumpen


----------



## Desaconsejable (12 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Partiremos del punto de que las personas somos biopsicosociales.
Por el lado biológico, ellas necesitan saber que si se van a acostar con un tio que las puede dejar preñadas, deben hacerlo con un hombre util para su descendencia.
A nivel psicológico hay muchos aspectos que justifican que una mujer no salga con un parado. Por ejemplo, la atracción es cuestión en parte de admiración. Una mujer rara vez se sentirá atraida por un hombre que "mole" menos que ella (Salvo que padezca algún tipo de trastorno, como por ejemplo, que su padre no le haya dado amor, y ahora se junte con cabrones, o situaciones de ese estilo).
A nivel social, la cosa esta cada vez peor, ellas ponen netflix, telecinco, o van al cine, y se creen que el tio irreal que les venden es lo que se merecen, ah, y que quien no trabaja es por que es un vago.

Podríamos ahondar mucho más en esto y darte muchas más explicaciones, pero no merece la pena. Piensa en que ellas tienen sus estandares, al igual que seguramente, tu no saldrias con una mujer en silla de ruedas, calva, o que tuviera la enfermedad de la piel de mariposa.


----------



## El gostoso (12 Abr 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Soy padre y podría ser el tuyo, puta rata de barriada lumpen



Ya, si eres un viejo rojazo sufnormal.


----------



## Greco (12 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> Hilo mítico en meri que por desgracia fue borrado.
> Las justificaciones de las foreras me abrieron los ojos. Algunas diciendo que si no les pagan la hipoteca ni follan.
> Blasterismo puro.



¿Qué parte de "Todas putas, todas es todas" no había entendido Ud.?


----------



## Greco (12 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> En aquél hilo se dijeron cosas monsturosas.
> -Una muy famosilla por su escote decía que no se casaría si el maromo no tenía una carrera. Y eso como mínimo.
> -Otra famosa por ser lesbiana con melones enormes dándoles la razón, y eso que era LESBIANA.
> El murciano evangelista subnormal pagafantas tirando caña diciendo que él tenía casa propia, moto y no sé qué más esperando que alguna lagarta del hilo le prestara atención.
> Fue terrorífico. El clasismo en España es culpa total de las mujeres.



No, es culpa de los hombres, las mujeres no van ni un milímetro más allá de donde se las deja.

Bien tapaditas, de la custodia del marido a la del padre, y un par de hostias si hace falta, y suaves como la seda, y no necesito irme a los moros, España era así hace muy poco tiempo.


----------



## Murray's (12 Abr 2022)

Pues las mientes como hacen ellas

Puedes decir que curras inventatelo
O que eres opositor.
Tengo un colega celador que se hace pasar por enfermero cuando queda con tias


----------



## Greco (12 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Perdedores quejándose de que las mujeres los rechazan por su bajo estatus laboral.
> 
> Que las mujeres los prefieren con buen trabajo es tan novedoso como que nosotros las preferimos buenorras.
> 
> ...



No es el estatus laboral, son tan retrasadas que si no las das con el fajo de billetes en los hocicos todo el tiempo no saben atar cabos.

Y mira que es simple concluir que si alguien gana un buen sueldo y no es ostentoso, tiene más capital disponible... pero no, la fulana exhibicionista que llevan dentro jamás dejará ganar a lo racional, lo importante es que el imbécil trabaje como un mulo (o no), pero me exhiba en fiestas a las que me llevará en su BMW descapotable (por ejemplo).

Es el estatus social, y lo infieren por la cantidad de ostentación, impostada (los iletrados de ahora lo llaman "postureo"), o no.

Ya digo, auténticas furcias retrasadas, y lo peor, es que la otra mitad de la sociedad decide reírles las gracias.


----------



## algemeine (12 Abr 2022)

Es decir que el 80% de esas estan con los tios por interes economico, es decir que les dan sexo por interes economico. Por tanto podemos concluir que el 80% son....


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (12 Abr 2022)

Mi parienta me conoció en el paro, lo peor es que es verdad, aunque encontré trabajo rápido.

La anterior me dejó por eso claramente, es verdad que a la larga ninguna soporta esa situación y se te vuelven en contra.


----------



## magufone (12 Abr 2022)

por eso hay que tratar a la gente como se merece.
Ni mas ni menos. Y no os de ningun reparo.


----------



## Greco (12 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ellas son implacables con la posición.
> 
> Ellos son implacables con la fealdad. El 80% no saldría con una fea o vieja.
> 
> Todo en orden.



Infertilidad es el término preciso, los hombres lo infieren ciertamente mediante juventud y belleza (aunque esta segunda es más bien la calidad del material que parirá a tus hijos).


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Abr 2022)

Pero no la llevarían al altar, que es lo que ellas realmente quieren.


----------



## Tzadik (12 Abr 2022)

En cambio conozco dos tías que están bastante buenas que han estado follandose y saliendo con dos refugiados, una de ellas trabajadora del centro.... es decir, tíos equiparables mendigos en cuanto a nivel adquisitivo y patrimonio


----------



## Iuris Tantum (12 Abr 2022)

Greco dijo:


> No es el estatus laboral, son tan retrasadas que si no las das con el fajo de billetes en los hocicos todo el tiempo no saben atar cabos.
> 
> Y mira que es simple concluir que si alguien gana un buen sueldo y no es ostentoso, tiene más capital disponible... pero no, la fulana exhibicionista que llevan dentro jamás dejará ganar a lo racional, lo importante es que el imbécil trabaje como un mulo (o no), pero me exhiba en fiestas a las que me llevará en su BMW descapotable (por ejemplo).
> 
> ...



Puede que las más superficiales acudan a ese postureo, al fin y al cabo es lo más evidente.

Pero las más inteligentes se fijan también en el estatus laboral aunque no sea algo cantoso.

Lo mismo nos ocurre a los tíos con la belleza femenina; mientras que unos sólo atienden a la sensualidad más explícita y llamativa, otros se fijan en la belleza sutil.
Pero todos tenemos en común que nos atrae lo hermoso.


----------



## valladolid (12 Abr 2022)

Poco me parece, yo diría 99,99%

Enviado desde mi confinamiento mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (12 Abr 2022)

Se ha de permitir a las bigotudas cierto grado de libre albedrío. A ver cómo levantamos la pirámide poblacional si no.


----------



## Charo afgana (12 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres son interesadas,

has descubierto el fuego.


----------



## Raulisimo (12 Abr 2022)

Machismo femenino 3.0


----------



## Culozilla (12 Abr 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> En cambio conozco dos tías que están bastante buenas que han estado follandose y saliendo con dos refugiados, una de ellas trabajadora del centro.... es decir, tíos equiparables mendigos en cuanto a nivel adquisitivo y patrimonio



¿Cómo debería sentarle a un español remero cuando las españolas prefieren irse a follar con niggas indigentes?


----------



## Tzadik (12 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> ¿Cómo debería sentarle a un español remero cuando las españolas prefieren irse a follar con niggas indigentes?




Estos eran moros de siria


----------



## Max Kraven (12 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaaaa...putas.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moritobelo (12 Abr 2022)

Me parece perfecto. Yo tampoco saldria con una parada.... No espero menos entonces de una tia


----------



## moritobelo (12 Abr 2022)

Si, te dejaban notitas las yonkis del barrio...


----------



## Culozilla (12 Abr 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> Estos eran moros de siria



Peor me lo pones.


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Abr 2022)

Vamos a ver, yo con una gandula, sólo follaría todo lo que diera de sí, pero no iría más allá. Y con una con trabajo, e incluso rica tampoco estoy seguro, porque no es garantía de que esté exenta de las goteras habituales de las mujeres.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Abr 2022)

Yo no salgo con locas

Eso descarta al 99% de las mujeres entre 26 y 35 años


----------



## R_Madrid (12 Abr 2022)

Hipergamia, no lo pueden evitar, está en nuestra naturaleza como especie.

Fin del puto hilo, que este tema ya está muy manido ostias, y la noticia es vieja de cojones, me acuerdo hasta de la foto.


----------



## George Orwell (12 Abr 2022)

Acaban de descubrir el fuego.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (12 Abr 2022)

Pues nada. Tendrá que ser con una de menos de 26.

De 18 a 26. Perfect


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Abr 2022)

No es lo mismo estar parado que ser un vago. El parado que busque empleo lo va a encontrar, el vago no va a encontrarlo jamás, ni quiere tenerlo. Y en el caso de que lo encuentre no iba a durar ni cuatro días en el, porque se quejaría por todo.

Una persona, hombre o mujer, que sea un vago redomado es una carga a corto, medio y largo plazo. Un parásito que no dudará en buscar millones de excusas para vivir de ti y desplumarte.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (12 Abr 2022)

Y a quién le importa la opinión de una hezpañorda loca del coño.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (12 Abr 2022)

Yo opto por una paguita de 500 euros y vivir la vida bohemia siendo pintor de cuadros.

Mujer: ¿De qué trabajas?
Ángel de Luz: Soy pintor. ¿Quieres que te pinte desnuda?
Mujer: jjajaja qué dices, flipado¿?
Ángel de Luz: Que sí, me gano la vida de ello. Mañana expongo una colección. 
Mujer: A sí¿?

Y la tienes en el bote.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (12 Abr 2022)

¿Alguien le puede decir a @Culozilla que me saque del ignore, porfa?


----------



## Murnau (12 Abr 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Ese 68% de hombres que sí estarían con una parasita financiera merecen todo lo que les pase.
> 
> Esto refleja que la gran mayoría de hombres de EXpaña no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
> 
> Y esa variable no quita a que las charos eXpañolas sean todas unas putas que han vivido entre algodones desde la época Neardental



Comentario subestimado. Mucho antes me temo, desde que al primer simio le dió por bajar de una rama y empezar a parecerse a algo menos simiesco y más humano han vivido de puta madre.
De hecho, la mayoría de huesos hallados de la prehistoria con signos de violencia son de hombre.

Es el gran engaño de la vaginomatrix.


----------



## Demi Grante (12 Abr 2022)

TDS es 80%
Y el otro 20% también, que seguro que esos vagos en los que piensan tienen la piel bastante morena.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (12 Abr 2022)

En ese rango de edad 26 y 35 años , solo quedan locas carruseleras reventadas , charos y femiorcos


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Abr 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> En ese rango de edad 26 y 35 años , solo quedan locas carruseleras reventadas , charos y femiorcos



No me jodais. Yo ahora estoy buscando una treintañera. Cuando tienes 40 las de 20 que quieran salir conmigo es porque vienen con tara tambien. Y ya las de mi edad no valen ni para engendrar


----------



## ·TUERTO (12 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maerum (12 Abr 2022)

Y a mi que.


----------



## Lord Vader (12 Abr 2022)

Empleados no, Remeros!! Remeros es lo que buscan!


----------



## DVD1975 (12 Abr 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> En ese rango de edad 26 y 35 años , solo quedan locas carruseleras reventadas , charos y femiorcos



Pues ya no te digo los hombres 
Tipos separados divorciados que están con una mañana y el siguiente día con otra.
Que viven con una mujer y hacen lo q les da la gana.


----------



## Calahan (12 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ellas son implacables con la posición.
> 
> Ellos son implacables con la fealdad. El 80% no saldría con una fea o vieja.
> 
> Todo en orden.



Ellos no son implacables con la fealdad. No mintamos por favor.


----------



## dac1 (12 Abr 2022)

Guarras peseteras


----------



## Ángel de Luz (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (13 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Yo opto por una paguita de 500 euros y vivir la vida bohemia siendo pintor de cuadros.
> 
> Mujer: ¿De qué trabajas?
> Ángel de Luz: Soy pintor. ¿Quieres que te pinte desnuda?
> ...



Joder que máquina! Aunque no lo veo claro! Ese plan alguna fisura ha de tener.


----------



## comprador de afecto (13 Abr 2022)

Como digas lo que cobras por la incapacidad, te van a salir montones de envidiosos en este foro.


----------



## comprador de afecto (13 Abr 2022)

Joder no, hay que tener algo de dignidad.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Abr 2022)

Pone un desempleado

Los Pocholos, Froilán, Paquirrín y similares qué empleo tienen?

Y bien que se las llevan de calle

Así que ya no es si tienes o no empleo, es si llevas vida de pobre aunque curres, no te vas a comer un torrao


----------



## CuervoDrogado (13 Abr 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues ya no te digo los hombres
> Tipos separados divorciados que están con una mañana y el siguiente día con otra.
> Que viven con una mujer y hacen lo q les da la gana.



Exacto , mucho aprendemos de los errores y por eso , MFH y next


----------



## comprador de afecto (13 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pero no la llevarían al altar, que es lo que ellas realmente quieren.



Ja, Ja, Ja, es que son muy cucas.


----------



## Humbaba El Terrible (13 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es logico. Imagina que preguntasen cuantos saldrian con una mujer que no puede tener sexo.
> Para ellas no es solo el tema economico es el de estatus social. Yo llevo años desempleado y muchas cuando se lo digo de entrada dejan de hablarme en redes sociales y webs de contactos
> De hecho lo puse claramente en mi perfil: (Vagabundo desempleado, no es broma)



No desesperes, he conocido hombres que las mujeres los mantienen sin ningún reproche, solo necesitas labia y un buen pene.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (13 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Joder que máquina! Aunque no lo veo claro! Ese plan alguna fisura ha de tener.



Te vas a Chequia que allí son pivones. Con 500 euros tiras el mes viviendo en piso compartido. Te dedicas a pintar y a conocer chicas. Está todo pensado. Si te dicen que cómo vives si no has vendido ningún cuadro es porque tienes una pensión por loco. Un genio loco de la pintura y por la pintura. Además siendo español y pintor bohemio... follas lo que no está escrito


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Abr 2022)

esto no es nuevo, ha sido siempre asi.


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Te vas a Chequia que allí son pivones. Con 500 euros tiras el mes viviendo en piso compartido. Te dedicas a pintar y a conocer chicas. Está todo pensado. Si te dicen que cómo vives si no has vendido ningún cuadro es porque tienes una pensión por loco. Un genio loco de la pintura y por la pintura. Además siendo español y pintor bohemio... follas lo que no está escrito



Cagúen la puta! Prueba, y si te sale bien me dices y aplico!


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Abr 2022)

A que no se lo dices a la cara?!!


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (13 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Las mujeres se muestran mucho más reacias que los hombres.
> No se sentirían a gusto si uno “mantuviese” al otro.
> Para un 68% de los hombres no sería ningún problema.



ha habido una evolucion positiva aunque no muy grande en los hombres, hace años eran el 80%.

las mujeres no se sentirian a gusto si es ella la que le mantiene a el, si es al contrario no hay problema.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (13 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Cagúen la puta! Prueba, y si te sale bien me dices y aplico!



Algo tengo pensado sí. Pero es a largo plazo pueden pasar muchas cosas.


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Abr 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> No desesperes, he conocido hombres que las mujeres los mantienen sin ningún reproche, solo necesitas labia y un buen pene.



Sin duda. Haber hay de todo. Yo afortunadamente tengo cash y por eso deje de trabajar por el momento. Si ya son insoportables cuando las mantienes, estar con una que te mantenga tiene que ser el infierno


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Abr 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Algo tengo pensado sí. Pero es a largo plazo pueden pasar muchas cosas.



A ver si me voy a morir esperando hijoputa!!!


----------



## Kbkubito (13 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como va a pagar un desempleado el privilegio de un coño?
No hay mas preguntas señorita.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (13 Abr 2022)

Eso era antes...cualquier frentemono liga más que un tío pluriempleado con buenos trabajos.


----------



## ElMatareyes (13 Abr 2022)

Vicent eres tu?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Abr 2022)

prostitutas todas.

el amor no existe, solo el interes.

abrirse de patas a cambio de dinero y/o un techo y comida.

PUTAS ZORRAS.


----------



## ashe (13 Abr 2022)

La mujer siempre ha sido lo que es e ironicamente lo que mas libertad le ha dado es lo que ahora mas pisotean llamado religión cristiana y ninguna libertad ha venido por gente no-blanca...

El modernismo solo potencia la zorra que todas llevan dentro, la parabola del árbol caido no es casualidad y por cosas como estas soy partidario de los vientres de alquiler, para quien quiera ser padre y tener descendencia sin tener que aguantar a la mujer estandar actual que no vale nada


----------



## Burbujarras (13 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> La mujer siempre ha sido lo que es e ironicamente lo que mas libertad le ha dado es lo que ahora mas pisotean llamado religión cristiana y ninguna libertad ha venido por gente no-blanca...
> 
> El modernismo solo potencia la zorra que todas llevan dentro, la parabola del árbol caido no es casualidad y por cosas como estas soy partidario de los vientres de alquiler, para quien quiera ser padre y tener descendencia sin tener que aguantar a la mujer estandar actual que no vale nada



Cambia todo pa que no cambie nada -Lampedusa

Muy a pesar del teatrillo que montan los machitos indignados llenando jilos quejándose de mujeres en boomer.info

Si las mujeras son así, es porque las sustentan artificialmente los gregarios neocons por el odio que tienen hacia otros machos. Para nada una era modernista, vivimos en una era de alto e hiperreal tradicionalismo que, como todo ur-fascismo (fachuzismo eterno), busca sentirse derrotado para asegurar su dominación editorial.


----------



## ashe (13 Abr 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Cambia todo pa que no cambie nada -Lampedusa
> 
> Muy a pesar del teatrillo que montan los machitos indignados llenando jilos quejándose de mujeres en boomer.info
> 
> Si las mujeras son así, es porque las sustentan artificialmente los gregarios neocons por el odio que tienen hacia otros machos. Para nada una era modernista, vivimos en una era de alto e hiperreal tradicionalismo que, como todo ur-fascismo (fachuzismo eterno), busca sentirse derrotado para asegurar su dominación editorial.



tan trandicional que se van cantando en el 8-m cosas como "el papa no nos deja comernos las almejas" (que con este tengo dudas de eso) o la talla del ocho me aprieta el chOCHO...

Solo toca ver el panorama actual para ver lo que es la mujer, solo que han cambiado el marido por el estado, esa es la realidad de la "liberación" de la mujer, empezando por las cuotas de mitad hombres y mitad mujeres


----------



## Ranjito (13 Abr 2022)

Pues yo conocí una chica, eso si nunca quede con ella, la conocí en pof y tenía 16 años su edad real lo tenia inventado en la app, ahora tendrá 25 años. Hará un año que me tanteo, ya que nunca entre en su juego ni quede con ella cuando era menor de edad y ya mayor de edad.
Me llego a decir, tú estás muy bien y yo le dije, yo ya estoy mayor y me suelta, pues a mí me gustas, yo los prefiero mayores que de mi edad son muy infantiles... Le tuve que decir, ya te aparecerá alguno que te encaje y dejo de hablarme porque vio que no lo daba opciones.


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> El del bar de mi calle en cuanto tuvo que chapar el bar por lo del covid la mujer le metio el divorcio. Laa mujeres son lo mas interesado que hay sobre la faz de la tierra.



Es puro instinto de supervivencia, la mujer no ha evolucionado como el hombre, ellas siguen enquistadas en el interés y en qué su "hombre" debe poder mantenerlas por el bien de su prole. 

El problema viene cuando combinas eso con el feminismo, el aborto y demás mierdas de empoderamiento. Entonces, la mujer se torna en un ser mezquino de puro egoísmo, centrado exclusivamente en sí misma y sin perspectiva de "sacrificarse" a la hora de tener hijos. Ahí es cuando se podría clasificar de puta, básicamente porque una mujer así no sirve de nada salvo para satisfacer sexualmente a un hombre a cambio de "prebendas", entonces es cuando sale más rentable una prostituta profesional, pues así no tienes que aguantar sus desvaríos, que por lo que he llegado a observar, pueden ser realmente desquiciantes.

La conclusión a la que podemos llegar con esto es: que si una mujer no está dispuesta a tener hijo o no puede, es básicamente mercancía defectuosa. 

Si las mujeres eran sagradas, era precisamente por eso, porque pueden crear vida, si les quitas eso solo serían un consolador desquiciante.


El feminismo (marxista o liberal, qué más da) lo que ha conseguido es degradar y minusvalorar a la mujer hasta el punto de apenas valer nada. Si cotizan alto, en la actualidad, es porque hay muchos calzonazos y salidos que se degradan aún más que la mujer con tal de tocar un pecho. Si no fuera por esto, el feminismo no existiría pues nadie les haría caso, porque para estar con mujeres de manera ocasional ya están los burdeles o similares.


----------



## Burbujarras (13 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> tan trandicional que se van cantando en el 8-m cosas como "el papa no nos deja comernos las almejas" (que con este tengo dudas de eso) o la talla del ocho me aprieta el chOCHO...
> 
> Solo toca ver el panorama actual para ver lo que es la mujer, solo que han cambiado el marido por el estado, esa es la realidad de la "liberación" de la mujer, empezando por las cuotas de mitad hombres y mitad mujeres



Ya ves, rodeados de fachuzadas, pero tres o cuatro aislamientos, ejem falsas banderas, son prueba de lo contrario. 

Y el marido pagaba más caro el chichi, no hay nada del tradicionalista, conservathotista, prescindible gymcel, sirviente palillero, que no esté calcado en esta época.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (13 Abr 2022)

Salir parece que no, pero y zamparse su polla? Si está bueno como si es deshollinador, las tordas engulle polla a dos carrillos.


----------



## Conde Duckula (13 Abr 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Yo tampoco me enrollaría con una parada



Depende de la parada. No me jodas.


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Abr 2022)

Humbaba El Terrible dijo:


> No desesperes, he conocido hombres que las mujeres los mantienen sin ningún reproche, solo necesitas labia y un buen pene.



Si señor. Yo también conozco a varios. Encima las pillan de dinerete y guapetonas. Y no es que ya estén desempleados, es que desde el primer día les dejaron claro que eran alérgicos al trabajo. Ni trabajan, ni se molestan en ello. Ellas los mantienen, les han puesto la vivienda, le compran los coches... Increíble.

No tienen ni una cualidad. La explicación que le he encontrado es que las conocieron muy jóvenes, y ellas se hicieron dependientes emocionales de ellos, osea, adictas. Por lo visto y leído, existe esa adicción.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres son escoria, solo buscan macho por el interés , el hombre durante siglos aceptó mantener a la mujer a cambio de sexo y llevar la casa, una mujer jamas aceptaría estar con un hombre por lo mismo.

Yo hoy en día vería aceptable mantener a una mujer a cambio de barra libre de sexo y que tuviese la casa impecable pero todo firmado ante notario.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Abr 2022)

algemeine dijo:


> Es decir que el 80% de esas estan con los tios por interes economico, es decir que les dan sexo por interes economico. Por tanto podemos concluir que el 80% son....



El 80 % solo??? Yo subiría al 200%, TDS PTS, dentro de eso hay que tener suerte y aunque sea Puta encontrar una honesta , que se deje follar y no te creé problemas, que en agradecimiento a años de manutención no te abandone en la vejez, que no se prepare lianas y se conforme contigo, pero sobre todo que acepte su condición de juguete sexual a cambio de tratarla con respeto y mantenerla.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## M.Karl (13 Abr 2022)

Las mujeres aman de manera oportunista. Y tened presente que si están con vosotros es porque no ha encontrado a nadie mejor hasta ese momento.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (13 Abr 2022)

Públicamente dicen que quieren un tío con dinero. 

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## empepinado (13 Abr 2022)

T_d_s. P_t_s y mi madre también


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (13 Abr 2022)

Es injusto, porque muchas de las vacantes solo contratan mujeres. Luego que no se quejen si un hombre está desempleado.

El otro día pasé por el hospital y había como 12 chicas administrativas pero ningún chico.


----------



## Alma Khadija (13 Abr 2022)

Llevamos 9 meses el crío en nuestro vientre y parimos con dolores que os harían llorar como un bebe si los padecierais, nos sacrificamos para cuidaros y que vuestros hijos e hijas crezcan fuertes y sanos. ¿Y qué tenemos? Niños llorando por el hecho de que tienen que trabajar. ¿Qué os pasa? Pues que no veis valor de llegar a casa y tener a una mujercita que os atienda y os recompense. Es lo que ocurre cuando se tiene mentalidad de sodomita.


----------



## Alma Khadija (13 Abr 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Es injusto, porque muchas de las vacantes solo contratan mujeres. Luego que no se quejen si un hombre está desempleado.
> 
> El otro día pasé por el hospital y había como 12 chicas administrativas pero ningún chico.



No deberían hacerlo, Dios nos ha hecho a las mujeres para ser madres principalmente. No hay nada peor que una mujer intentando hacer de hombre mientras se engaña a sí misma que es libre. Luego la mayoría son carne de fármacos psiquiátricos. Lo que deben hacer es salir de ese puesto de trabajo y que les busquen un marido.


----------



## Teofrasto (13 Abr 2022)

Con un desempleado no, pero con un cani que se dedica al trapicheo seguro que si


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Llevamos 9 meses el crío en nuestro vientre y parimos con dolores que os harían llorar como un bebe si los padecierais, nos sacrificamos para cuidaros y que vuestros hijos e hijas crezcan fuertes y sanos. ¿Y qué tenemos? Niños llorando por el hecho de que tienen que trabajar. ¿Qué os pasa? Pues que no veis valor de llegar a casa y tener a una mujercita que os atienda y os recompense. Es lo que ocurre cuando se tiene mentalidad de sodomita.



Hoy en día llegas a casa y está hecha una Puta mierda porque ella está zorreando , o en el gimnasio, yoga, bailecitos salseros de Puta… así que no le veo beneficio. Otra cosa, cuanto te mide la polla porque no cuela que seas mujerA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Mis Alaska (13 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría saber el porcentaje de hombres que no saldría con una mujer con hijos (de otro).

Y luego conocer la realidad. Cuantas mujeres salen con hombres sin trabajo (más de las que piensan los foreros) y cuantos hombres salen con mujeres que tienen hijos de otros (más de lo que piensan los foreros).

Porque estas encuestas son un brindis al sol. A todos nos gustaría *[poner aquí cualquier cosa] *pero al final nos conformamos con *[poner aquí la realidad]*.

Por suerte, la realidad se impone a los 'deseos' (injustificados e injustificables) de muchos y de muchas. Así que no sé a que vienen tantos aspavientos (indignaciones varias) con estas encuestas.

Edito: Y como ya me conozco el sentir general de muchos foreros. NO es lo mismo salir con una chortina que tenga ya un hijo (no es lo normal) que querer encontrar una mujer virginal a los 30,40, etc o encontrar a una chortina pasados los 40 con todos los puntos del carnet intactos. 

A medida que uno vive la vida, los puntos del carnet se van perdiendo. Así que si yo tengo 6 puntos, no puedo pretender que la gente con la que me relaciono a medida que hago años, no haya perdido ninguno.


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> En aquél hilo se dijeron cosas monsturosas.
> -Una muy famosilla por su escote decía que no se casaría si el maromo no tenía una carrera. Y eso como mínimo.
> -Otra famosa por ser lesbiana con melones enormes dándoles la razón, y eso que era LESBIANA.
> El murciano evangelista subnormal pagafantas tirando caña diciendo que él tenía casa propia, moto y no sé qué más esperando que alguna lagarta del hilo le prestara atención.
> Fue terrorífico. El clasismo en España es culpa total de las mujeres.



El interés se da también entre los que pertenecen al sexo masculino. Un tío abuelo mío siempre cuenta que él eligió a su mujer (fallecida ya hace unos años) porque era de familia rica. Y no se corta un pelo en contarlo.
Y un primo mío decía que si su chorba no ganaba mínimo lo que ganaba él, no la quería. Se acabó casando con una sanitaria que se embolsa más de 2500 euros netos al mes.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Estás muy equivocado. Llevo 2 años y 3 meses buscando empleo, y solo e encontrado uno de Rider. Teniendo titulación de fp superior.



Estás buscando empleo, no eres un vago. Yo hablo de gente con una geta ultrasuperior, que la hay, y mucha


----------



## aron01 (13 Abr 2022)

¿80%? Poco me parece. Como mínimo 100%, ya bien iniciadas con el tomate buscan hombres, repito hombres, que no sólo las satisfagan sexualmente.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (13 Abr 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Es logico. Imagina que preguntasen cuantos saldrian con una mujer que no puede tener sexo.
> Para ellas no es solo el tema economico es el de estatus social. Yo llevo años desempleado y muchas cuando se lo digo de entrada dejan de hablarme en redes sociales y webs de contactos
> De hecho lo puse claramente en mi perfil: (Vagabundo desempleado, no es broma)



A ver, uno puede salir con una mujer, vivir con dos, lo mas dificil seria poder beneficiarse a tres y sobrevivir para poder complacerlas ademas de mantenerlas.
Anda que?


----------



## MOUNTAINDEW (13 Abr 2022)

Y es lógico y deseable. El hombre provee, la mujer cuida la familia y da descanso y cuidados al hombre.

Obviamente no se mantiene a una Charo que lo que hace es darte voces al llegar a casa porque lleva todo el día aburrida atiborrada a Cheetos pandilla y croasanes de un euro.

Si no se encuentra una mujer de verdad, mejor soltero. Pero tienes hasta los 40 años para encontrar una menor de 30.

Trabajad y espabilad. No reduzcais todo al absurdo que os veo venir panda de mongólicos.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Acabo de llegar del INEM. No puedo ni optar a cursos de capacitación profesional xk no soy persona en riesgo de exclusión. Un moro un gitano si puede. Aquí para poder triunfar en la vida tienes k ser escoria.



Curso de que?


----------



## Cognome (13 Abr 2022)

Hilo de mierda repetido 1000 veces, para que los planchabragas orgullosos de serlo digan :" pues es normal los zánganos, en las colmenas para follarse la abeja reina tienen que currar un montón" o " en las hormigas el que lleva la patata el solo se folla la hormiga reina" siempre lo mismo. Complejo de oruga que tienen.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Abr 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas es todas.
El ÚNICO atractivo de un hombre es su dinero.
El poder percibido.


----------



## reconvertido (13 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Había de muchas cosas distintas. Duran 6 meses y te pagan.



¿En qué cursos te pagan?


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (13 Abr 2022)

Cuando la pobreza entra por la puerta, el amor sale por la ventana (el de ellas). En la salud y en la enfermedad, en la riqueza y en la pobrejajajajajaj


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Había de muchas cosas distintas. Duran 6 meses y te pagan.



Comunidad autonomA?


----------



## Culozilla (13 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Llevamos 9 meses el crío en nuestro vientre y parimos con dolores que os harían llorar como un bebe si los padecierais, nos sacrificamos para cuidaros y que vuestros hijos e hijas crezcan fuertes y sanos. ¿Y qué tenemos? Niños llorando por el hecho de que tienen que trabajar. ¿Qué os pasa? Pues que no veis valor de llegar a casa y tener a una mujercita que os atienda y os recompense. Es lo que ocurre cuando se tiene mentalidad de sodomita.




Lástima que los datos te lleven la contraria:



*La natalidad en España cae a su nivel más bajo en los registros por el confinamiento*








La natalidad en España cae a su nivel más bajo en los registros por el confinamiento


El confinamiento por el coronavirus ha provocado un desplome del número de nacimientos mensuales en España hasta el nivel más bajo jamás registrado, según mostraron




www.lavanguardia.com





_Solo 23.226 bebés nacieron en diciembre, un 20,4% menos que en el mismo mes de 2019. Se trata de la cifra más baja desde 1941, año en el que se iniciaron estos registros, dijo la agencia de estadística INE, que subrayó la relación entre el descenso y uno de los confinamientos más estrictos de Europa._

*¿Por qué las mujeres no tienen los hijos que desean?*








¿Por qué las mujeres no tienen los hijos que desean?


Actualmente, España tiene una de las tasas de fecundidad más bajas del mundo (1,3 hijos por mujer en el...




www.hacerfamilia.com





_Actualmente, España tiene una de las tasas de fecundidad más bajas del mundo (1,3 hijos por mujer en el 2019) y es uno de los países de Europa con la proporción más elevada de mujeres sin hijos. Además, la edad media de las mujeres que dan a luz a su primer hijo también se encuentra entre las más altas (31 años)._

*Casi el 90 por ciento de las españolas menores de 30 años aún no son madres*








Casi el 90 por ciento de las españolas menores de 30 años aún no son madres: estos son los motivos


Los jóvenes españoles sí quieren tener hijos, aunque según se desprende de la Encuesta de Fecundidad 2018, elaborada por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística...




www.bebesymas.com




_Otro de los datos que arroja el INE es que *la mayoría de las mujeres y los hombres menores de 40 años tienen un hijo o ninguno.* El número de hombres que tienen dos y más hijos aumenta con la edad, situándose en el 54,3% en los hombres de 45 y más años.

Mientras que, *entre las mujeres, la media de descendencia es más baja en las que trabajan fuera de casa*: un 1,5 hijos de media, con 40 años o más_


Mira que podías haber escogido mejores argumentos y vas al peor de todos XD

¿Qué mujer te espera en casa cuando vienes del trabajo para recompensarte y te atienda? Si el 99% trabajan las mismas horas que los hombres.


----------



## Roberto Malone (13 Abr 2022)

Ya decía yo que me sonaba la noticia. Fíjate en la fecha.

La cosa sigue igual o peor. JAJAJAJA.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Abr 2022)

No saldrian con un empleado...

...pero se follarian a un alfota desempleado en casa del betazo de su marido que tiene empresa y 7 pisos


----------



## Culozilla (13 Abr 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Me gustaría saber el porcentaje de hombres que no saldría con una mujer con hijos (de otro).
> 
> Y luego conocer la realidad. Cuantas mujeres salen con hombres sin trabajo (más de las que piensan los foreros) y cuantos hombres salen con mujeres que tienen hijos de otros (más de lo que piensan los foreros).
> 
> ...



Las mujeres con hijos deben de centrarse en cuidar de sus niños y estar menos por sus necesidades egoístas. Y lo mismo diría de un padre viudo o un padre con custodia total de los críos.

Una vez eres padre/madre tienes que madurar y asumir que tus niños son lo más importante. Si querías seguir haciendo el tonto buscando parejitas no haber tenido niños.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> El del bar de mi calle en cuanto tuvo que chapar el bar por lo del covid la mujer le metio el divorcio. Laa mujeres son lo mas interesado que hay sobre la faz de la tierra.



En cuanto llegan las vacas flacas, te dejan tirado. Es vomitivo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Abr 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Me gustaría saber el porcentaje de hombres que no saldría con una mujer con hijos (de otro).
> 
> Y luego conocer la realidad. Cuantas mujeres salen con hombres sin trabajo (más de las que piensan los foreros) y cuantos hombres salen con mujeres que tienen hijos de otros (más de lo que piensan los foreros).
> 
> ...



Yo jamás salgo con mujeres con hijos. No es mi problema ni mi carga. Ya puede ser una persona maravillosa, no me meto en ese fregado ni loco. Si hay hijos, que sean de los dos.


----------



## Poncho129 (13 Abr 2022)

Supongo que se referirán a que no saldríancon españoles parados, porque no creo que se refieran a moronegros...
Por cierto, a quién cojones le interesaría salir con el 80% de las españolas?
Son estúpidas, chochocéntricás, volubles y, si se les cruzan las trompas de Fallopio te hacen una viogén
Además, tienes que ser alto, guapo, *forrado* y estar pendiente de sus gilipolleces a todas horas.
Claro, luego se quejarán de que se quedan solas... con sus gatos, claro.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Abr 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> Supongo que se referirán a que no saldríancon españoles parados, porque no creo que se refieran a moronegros...
> Por cierto, a quién cojones le interesaría salir con el 80% de las españolas?
> Son estúpidas, chochocéntricás, volubles y, si se les cruzan las trompas de Fallopio te hacen una viogén
> Además, tienes que ser alto, guapo, *forrado* y estar pendiente de sus gilipolleces a todas horas.
> Claro, luego se quejarán de que se quedan solas... con sus gatos, claro.



Llevo casi 20 años sin salir con una española. No me atraen, no siento que haya un vínculo. La mayoría son extremadamente superficiales y soberbias.


----------



## River in the street (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Shudra (13 Abr 2022)

El hilo discurre EXACTAMENTE igual que el original. Y han pasado doce años.


----------



## Shudra (13 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Llevo casi 20 años sin salir con una española. No me atraen, no siento que haya un vínculo. La mayoría son extremadamente superficiales y soberbias.



¿Cuáles son las mejores en tu opinión? Negras, moras o qué. Sobre todo me interesa para matrimonio, no para folleteo.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Abr 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las mejores en tu opinión? Negras, moras o qué. Sobre todo me interesa para matrimonio, no para folleteo.



Negras y moras ni loco. No me gustan, mucho menos si profesan el islam. Yo soy partidario de las del sudeste asiático (indonesias cristianas, filipinas, tailandesas).


----------



## Nut (13 Abr 2022)

Pero con un macho cubano si.


----------



## César92 (13 Abr 2022)

Poncho129 dijo:


> Supongo que se referirán a que no saldríancon españoles parados, porque no creo que se refieran a moronegros...
> Por cierto, a quién cojones le interesaría salir con el 80% de las españolas?
> Son estúpidas, chochocéntricás, volubles y, si se les cruzan las trompas de Fallopio te hacen una viogén
> Además, tienes que ser alto, guapo, *forrado* y estar pendiente de sus gilipolleces a todas horas.
> Claro, luego se quejarán de que se quedan solas... con sus gatos, claro.



Ese carácter, que en resumidas cuentas sería una mujer amargada, lo suelen desarrollar las mujeres de más de 35 años que no tienen hijos ni perspectiva. Son las típicas que buscan a un hombre para "echar raíces" y para formar una familia, pero llegan tarde... De hecho, si vives sólo y la traes a tu casa una noche, cuando te das cuenta tienes una caja de tampones en el cajón del lavabo, lo digo en serio, tengo ahí una caja de una que pasó dos noches en mi casa, yo me quedé flipando, son como hormigas, joder... No te das cuenta y ponen las fotos de sus abuelos en la estantería del comedor (es un decir lo de las fotos, pero se entiende, espero).


En realidad, en ciertos aspectos, te tienes que reír del comportamiento de ellas, porque enfadarse no merece la pena.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## SineOsc (13 Abr 2022)

Les tira la pasta que no es normal.


----------



## sopelmar (13 Abr 2022)

Aiporfavar 1.0 dijo:


> Ese 68% de hombres que sí estarían con una parasita financiera merecen todo lo que les pase.
> 
> Esto refleja que la gran mayoría de hombres de EXpaña no sirven ni para tomar por culo.
> 
> Y esa variable no quita a que las charos eXpañolas sean todas unas putas que han vivido entre algodones desde la época Neardental



Pero ahora todo va a cambiar, han llegado miles de ukranianas la mayoría viudas que en un mes aprenden castellano, van a sustituir a las locales


----------



## Ranjito (13 Abr 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Negras y moras ni loco. No me gustan, mucho menos si profesan el islam. Yo soy partidario de las del sudeste asiático (indonesias cristianas, filipinas, tailandesas).



Yo conocía una que decía que prefiere negros de África, su versión es que son más legales y no son celosos y controladores, no son como los españoles... eso si en cuba se lio con un cubano de color. Cuando fue con su familia a cuba encima lo hizo sin condón... la chica es profesora y funcionaria. Ya mayorcita 52 o 53 yo cuando lo oí solo dije lo que hay que escuchar le tuve que poner un mote de tanto botox que tiene.


----------



## Murnau (13 Abr 2022)

Alma Khadija dijo:


> Llevamos 9 meses el crío en nuestro vientre y parimos con dolores que os harían llorar como un bebe si los padecierais, nos sacrificamos para cuidaros y que vuestros hijos e hijas crezcan fuertes y sanos. ¿Y qué tenemos? Niños llorando por el hecho de que tienen que trabajar. ¿Qué os pasa? Pues que no veis valor de llegar a casa y tener a una mujercita que os atienda y os recompense. Es lo que ocurre cuando se tiene mentalidad de sodomita.



Al ignore troll subnormal. Hasta los cojones de los mismos 4 trolls de mierda a sueldo. No queremos troll hostias ya, no hacéis puta gracia.


----------



## Ranjito (13 Abr 2022)

A mí nunca me ha gustado ni me atrae, me atrae más su amiga que es más natural.


----------



## Murnau (13 Abr 2022)

Unpomitopajugá dijo:


> Estás muy equivocado. Llevo 2 años y 3 meses buscando empleo, y solo e encontrado uno de Rider. Teniendo titulación de fp superior.



XDDDDD Tu comentario merece el thanks por lo de "equivocado", has dado en el "clavo".


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Abr 2022)

A los funcionarios se les tiran con lo que son: ARPÍAS.

Es mejor que ni sepan que uno tiene para comer. Anda y que las aguante el funcionario, y después se coma el marrón. No aprenden ni a base de palos.

Fiarse de una mujer es quitarle a una moto el tornillo del eje de una rueda y ponerse a pegar saltos.


----------



## ray merryman (13 Abr 2022)

Error, no saldrían con un desempleado "pobre" pero con un rico que no trabaje o un tío que maneje pasta aunque no tenga ni un día cotizado seguro que sí


----------



## Felson (13 Abr 2022)

Si esa estadística estuviera hecha por alguna de las empresas demoscópicas habituales diría que el 60 % de las mujeres de entre 26 y 35 años tienen entre 26 y 35 años, según los datos cocinados. Sin cocinar el resultado es todavía más ridículo.


----------



## Lemavos (13 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Error, no saldrían con un desempleado "pobre" pero con un rico que no trabaje o un tío que maneje pasta aunque no tenga ni un día cotizado seguro que sí



Como abascal


----------



## Doctor Nunca (13 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que eso viene de cuando el trabajo de la mujer no cotizaba ni generaba derechos sociales. Si el marido palmaba quedaban desamparadas y sin pensión. Muchas tenían hijos como forma de protección.

Las madres les insistían en que "cazaran un buen marido" por eso. Las mujeres no iban a la guerra, no sufrían tanta violencia directa como el hombre. Simplemente eran carne de cañón. 

Hoy continua el soniquete, pero no os creáis estas cosas a pies juntillas. Si el tío está bueno incluso llegan a mantenerlo ellas, y hablo de casos cercanos. 

Siento deciros que la mujer también desea, aunque eso moleste porque implica tener que cerrar burbuja.info y moderar el consumo de Risketos. 

Si la mujer siempre estuvo recluida en el hogar que esperabais, un dechado de virtudes (que vosotros les ponéis a-priori)?Pagamos la factura de la historia.

El huelebraguismo es el motor de la sociedad patriarcal.


----------



## Alatristeando (13 Abr 2022)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> El del bar de mi calle en cuanto tuvo que chapar el bar por lo del covid la mujer le metio el divorcio. Laa mujeres son lo mas interesado que hay sobre la faz de la tierra.



He conocido muchos casos así, pero uno reseñable fue el de una mujera que antes de dejar a su marido le dijo a todos sus conocidos que era impotente: o sea, tus negocios se hunden y tu mujer se dedica a pregonar a los cuatro vientos que no puedes cumplir como un hombre. Las mujeras no son de fiar.


----------



## River in the street (14 Abr 2022)

Ranjito dijo:


> Yo conocía una que decía que prefiere negros de África, su versión es que son más legales y no son celosos y controladores, no son como los españoles... eso si en cuba se lio con un cubano de color. Cuando fue con su familia a cuba encima lo hizo sin condón... la chica es profesora y funcionaria. Ya mayorcita 52 o 53 yo cuando lo oí solo dije lo que hay que escuchar le tuve que poner un mote de tanto botox que tiene.



con 52 o 53 como si se folla a toda africa, esa ya esta seca


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jun 2022)

*80% de prostitutas reconocidas.*

El otro 20% habrá mentido...


----------



## skan (16 Jun 2022)

Las mujeres siempre nos acusaban de fijarnos sólo en el físico, pero ellas se fijan en el físico más que nosotros y además van detrás de nuestro dinero.


----------



## Redwill (16 Jun 2022)

Hacen bien, el matrimonio es para un marido, no para un hombre


----------



## XRL (16 Jun 2022)

y esto en que afecta a los gorgonitas?


----------



## Burbujarras (16 Jun 2022)

Esta hipergamia/prostitución lo acaba de ilegalizar @Lady_A , se vienen tiempos de marxismo sexuac.


----------



## Lady_A (16 Jun 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Esta hipergamia/prostitución lo acaba de ilegalizar @Lady_A , se vienen tiempos de marxismo sexuac.



¿EH?

No tengo ni idea de porque me mencionas ni que galimatías quieres decir con tu mensaje.


----------



## °YoMismo° (16 Jun 2022)

A mi ni siquiera se me ocurriria salir con una hezpañorda de mas de 26 años, mi limite son 23


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (16 Jun 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*





Javiser dijo:


> El 80% de los hombres españoles entre 26 y 35 años tampoco



Porque ni los unos ni los otros buscan amar. La actitud de todos es totalmente egoísta.


----------



## Burbujarras (16 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> ¿EH?
> 
> No tengo ni idea de porque me mencionas ni que galimatías quieres decir con tu mensaje.



De galimatías nada.

Las abolicionistas habéis ilegalizado la hipergamia, o sea prostitucion, del titular del jilo. Ahora que váis a hacer con ese 80% de pre-charos?


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (16 Jun 2022)

Es normal, yo tampoco saldria con una persona que no puede mantenerse economicamente


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (16 Jun 2022)

El 80% de las jóvenes no tienen con quien salir.

Ya no hay jóvenes dispuestos a ser "novios" (Celibato + trabajo + ahorro + boda).

Resumen:

Nuestras madres no la chupaban, pero sabían contentar mejor a un hombre.

(P.S.: El último en salir de este hilo haga el favor de apagar la luz. Dicen que está muy cara. Gracias para él y sus descendientes)

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (16 Jun 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Es normal, yo tampoco saldria con una persona que no puede mantenerse economicamente



En otras palabras, no eres capaz de amar, solo eres egoísta y no haces la voluntad de Dios.


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (16 Jun 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> En otras palabras, no eres capaz de amar, solo eres egoísta y no haces la voluntad de Dios.



Yo no soy capas de amar y soy egoista


----------



## Patatas bravas (16 Jun 2022)

@Jevitronka es una clásista


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Jun 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colgad esto en Menéame.

Es demencial


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Jun 2022)

Patatas bravas dijo:


> @Jevitronka es una clásista



Yo salí con un desempleado, a mí no me mires


----------



## Lady_A (16 Jun 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> De galimatías nada.
> 
> Las abolicionistas habéis ilegalizado la hipergamia, o sea prostitucion, del titular del jilo. Ahora que váis a hacer con ese 80% de pre-charos?



La hipergamia de existir, que habría que verlo, no es prostitución anormal. No querer a un vago en tu vida no es prostitución, prostitución seria que te pagaran por hacer el vago o ser el vago. Los putos son ellos y una vez mas las mujeres demuestran estar en contra de la prostitucion negando estar con alguien que no solo esta en el paro sino que no encuentran nada, ni repartir publicidad porque no le da la gana, como para encima creer que un vago es capaz de hacer el trabajo doméstico, que aunque tu no lo creas es trabajo, es remunerado si no lo hace nadie. Esa es la diferencia por lo cual una mujer no quiere un vago y un hombre tolera mejor a una desempleada, porque hay menos empleos para mujeres, pudiendo acceder a menor oferta de trabajo y si se queda en casa no esta comiendo doritos y colacao mientras no es capaz ni de cuidar a los críos en su totalidad (ropa, amigos, dientes, consejos) o tener bien la casa. Y lo tenga que supervisar como una madre, la mujer que se parte los cuernos trabajando. ¿pero eso es así? La realidad es que no.

Ni puta idea.

Las mujeres no pagan vagos ni putos, si el tio se implica en la casa y en los hijos como una mujer random, otra cosa seria, pero como de general el trabajo doméstico os da urticaria y el cuidado de los niños lo hacéis obligados, para mantener doriteros no estamos. Si al menos estudiarais una op con ganas de sacarla otra cosa seria y mientras cuidarais casa e hijos con algo de ayuda femenins, pero estar en paro no es sacar una op y si estáis en op no hacéis nada mas.

Conozco tias que estan en paro, trabajan cuando pueden, sacan a dos críos, llevan la casa y las pocas horas que no se caen de sueño, estudian las op. Como para que su pareja no la "mantenga" y ni aun así porque los gastos van a medias en todo lo que sus ahorros le permiten.

Esa es la "prostitucion" que tu dices, doritero medio, una tia con mas valor que tu en tres vidas. Obviamente, no va a elegir a un parado/doritero medio que prefiere tocarse los huevos a pillar el primer trabajo por mierda que sea para retribuir a la hipoteca, la alimentación de los hijos etc.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (16 Jun 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Novedad novedosa
> 
> Las mujeres se enamoran de la posición.



Difiero. En las mujeres influye mucho la posición a la hora de elegir, pero no necesariamente las enamora.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jun 2022)

Yo no saldria enserio con una muchacha de mas de 28 años, incluso ni aunque estuviera top por que le quedaria poco tiempo de top segun mis canones de belleza, asi que entiendo que ellas tambien tengan sus gustos y tal.


----------



## harrysas (16 Jun 2022)

Mas claro.


----------



## europio (16 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1022821








los tíos nos comemos una y contamos veinte
las tías se comen 20 y cuentan una así que si cuenta 58 .......


----------



## Visilleras (16 Jun 2022)

¿Todavía con eso?
La nueva moda es esta, a ver si os enteráis









La crisis climática aumenta la violencia de género, según investigadores de Cambridge


La crisis climática hace que los fenómenos meteorológicos extremos y los eventos relacionados con el clima sean más intensos y frecuentes, lo que a




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Burbujarras (16 Jun 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> La hipergamia de existir, que habría que verlo, no es prostitución anormal. No querer a un vago en tu vida no es prostitución, prostitución seria que te pagaran por hacer el vago o ser el vago. Los putos son ellos y una vez mas las mujeres demuestran estar en contra de la prostitucion negando estar con alguien que no solo esta en el paro sino que no encuentran nada, ni repartir publicidad porque no le da la gana, como para encima creer que un vago es capaz de hacer el trabajo doméstico, que aunque tu no lo creas es trabajo, es remunerado si no lo hace nadie. Esa es la diferencia por lo cual una mujer no quiere un vago y un hombre tolera mejor a una desempleada, porque hay menos empleos para mujeres, pudiendo acceder a menor oferta de trabajo y si se queda en casa no esta comiendo doritos y colacao mientras no es capaz ni de cuidar a los críos en su totalidad (ropa, amigos, dientes, consejos) o tener bien la casa. Y lo tenga que supervisar como una madre, la mujer que se parte los cuernos trabajando. ¿pero eso es así? La realidad es que no.
> 
> Ni puta idea.
> 
> ...



Hostia menuda parrafada, has ido de galimatías falsa ingenua a un torrente de sofismas y mentiras delirante, todo para negar de manera fantástica y oligofrénica el estado natural, hipergámico y aputarracado del potorro, desde el hola magazin hasta el funcicharismo tontagámico más espectacular.

A tí te da igual, total, ilegalizando la hipergamia pre-charil, tampoco se ven tus hermanas afectadas directamente, sino sus pagafantas. Y tampoco te importa la sororidad, como decía Al Bundy las mujeres no se aguantan. Te curras demasiado las chorradas cuando lo único que te rula es si no te afecta, que rule.


----------



## alas97 (16 Jun 2022)

y hacen bien, esta milf de 101 años te explica porque no debes salir con un alfa. no tiene ni una pesetilla el pobrecico.


----------



## aron01 (16 Jun 2022)

Te presento la realidad: "El 99% de las hembras humanas de 14 a 40 años no saldrían con un desempleado."


----------



## Karamba (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Karamba (16 Jun 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> _«Yo salí con un desempleado....._



_...... y nunca más»_


----------



## kicorv (17 Jun 2022)

MENTIRA.

Yo no estoy mal y me va bien económicamente, 30 y pico. Y no paro de ver a tías con desgraciaos que no tienen ni dónde caerse muertos.

Mientras tanto, yo con mi pastuqui y mi pollon a quedarme con la que estoy.

Siempre digo lo mismo: qué mal repartido está el mundo.


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (17 Jun 2022)

Claro claro luego viene mamadu de Senegal en patera literalmente sin un duro en el bolsillo y ya esta como moscas


Venga que se vayan a cagar los que han echo esa encuesta, cuanta hipocresía y falsedad por dios.


----------



## BHAN83 (17 Jun 2022)

El 99% de empleados con sueldo alto no saldria con una gorda bigotuda.

Es lo que hay.

Ellas buscan buen proveedor.
Y ellos buscan buenas tetas y culo.

Misma superficialidad expresada de diferentes formas.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (17 Jun 2022)

Noticia del 13-5-2009 en Actualidad. Con un par.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (17 Jun 2022)

La noticia será del 2009 pero esto no cambia, las mujeres+30 olvídate, solo buscan estatus, ya follaron todo y más, saben que con cuatro carantoñas al terminar la semana el beta está contento.

Busca una joven, la mujer busca ser mantenida eso es una realidad para la española media, no ves la cara de asco de las charos que trabajan.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Jun 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> *El 80% de las mujeres españolas de 26 a 35 años no saldría con un desempleado*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El 20% ha mentido.


----------



## Burbujarras (17 Jun 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> MENTIRA.
> 
> Yo no estoy mal y me va bien económicamente, 30 y pico. Y no paro de ver a tías con desgraciaos que no tienen ni dónde caerse muertos.
> 
> ...



La hipergamia es más flagrante en el mundo árabe, donde 10 tías se casan con un tío. En occidente adopta otras formas cual camaleón porculeado, se hacen periodistas, follaperros, follafuncis, follaplandemias, follatvs, lisensiadas etc. Se subestima el trauma que estudiar causa en dicha clase sedentaria, sean chortinas en edades fértiles recitando libros de texto y oliendo mierda en el transporte público, o sus chulo managers, las charo madames, también trabajando más que nunca antes. En sex and the city, acababan como follazapatos. En Armas de mujer o el diablo viste Prada, se porculeaban a sí mismas. En un ridículo similar al del patriarcado de Will Smith, el péndulo ginocéntrico es una gillipollez que se reencuentra con sus abuelas de los años 50 americanos.


----------



## machotafea (17 Jun 2022)

Normal. Tienen la fea costumbre de necesitar comer. 

Sois unoj fracasadoj. Cagañoles


----------



## Julc (17 Jun 2022)

Saca un pollo de farlopa y verás como baja el porcentaje.


----------



## Rextor88 (17 Jun 2022)

Y falta: que tenga coche.


----------

